# Datei komprimieren



## theasker (22. Mrz 2007)

Liebe Leute!
Ich möchte, dass mein Uploader _vor_ dem uploaden des Bildes die Datei komprimiert.
Bietet Java gute Kompressionsverfahren dafür an?

Ist das Kompressionsverfahren auch für die Dekompression in PHP verfügbar ( da ich kein Java auf dem Server verwenden kann )?

Bei den Dateien handelt es sich für 90% um JPEG-Dateien.


Die Files die nachher ankommen dürfen auf keinen Fall verkleinert oder in der Qualität vermindert worden sein.
-> 1:1


Ich danke euch!
MfG
theasker


----------



## Leroy42 (22. Mrz 2007)

Java bietet von Haus aus Zip(*) und GnuZip(*) Komprimierung an,
inwieweit daß auch PHP anbietet, weiß ich nicht.

JPEG-Dateien sind von sich aus bereits komprimiert, sodaß
eine weitere Komprimierung herzlich wenig bringt.  

Edit: (*) : Die beide selbstverständlich eine Dekomprimierung zu 100% Original bieten.


----------



## Marco13 (22. Mrz 2007)

Java bietet eine SEHR einfache Möglichkeit, ZIP-Dateien zu erstellen. (Diese Information für alle, die sich schonmal gewundert haben, warum sie eine JAR-Datei mit WinZip aufmachen können :wink: ). Aber für JPG gibt es kaum ein Kompremierungsverfahren, das nennenswerte Verkleinerungen erzielt. Allerdings hängt das auch vom Grad der JPG-Komprimierung und dem Bildinhalt ab. Was du maximal erwarten kannst, siehst du, wenn du ein Beispiel-JPG mal mit WinZip packst.


----------

